# Pressure testing Sprinkler systems



## treycash (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey everyone, this is my first post here. I am a fire inspector for a small county in NC.

It has been a while since I have done a new Fire Sprinkler Pressure test. (don't get too many new buildings in my county). They are building a new Middle School and is having a sprinkler system put in. What PSI should it be at during an initial sprinkler test? We use IFC 2012 and I have look up and down NFPA and can not find it....Sorry if this is a stupid question.


----------



## cda (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome. Do not be shy. Yes there are a few that like to be argumentative around here

Should be in nfpa 13

200 psi two hours.

If you are talking about new above ground

What edition of nfpa 13 do you have adopted ???

Not near the book but look in chapter 16 maybe, depending on edition


----------



## fatboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome........no such thing as stupid questions.  :cheers

Agree, 200 psi.


----------



## cda (Apr 10, 2013)

sorry in the nfpa 13 2010 edition

it is 24.2


----------



## treycash (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the help! Next thing, is their anyway to print NFPA articles from the website?


----------



## cda (Apr 11, 2013)

What nfpa articles??

You can look at the standards for free. It is a little hard to scroll.

Plus you cannot print or copy paste

http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/AboutTheCodes.asp?DocNum=13

Just sign up for free account


----------



## midwestFCO (Apr 11, 2013)

Welcome!

It is also worth noting, if the working pressure of a system is above 150psi, the hydro test should be at 50psi above the normal working pressure.  We have a few facilities in our area that have fire pumps that keep the pressure around 160 psi, so the hydro has to be at least 210 psi.

nfpa 13 - 2010

24.2.1.2    Portions of systems normally subjected to system working pressures in excess of 150 psi (10.4 bar) shall be tested as described in 24.2.1.1, at a pressure of 50 psi (3.5 bar) in excess of system working pressure.


----------



## TheCommish (Apr 12, 2013)

NFPA stands for; no free publication at any time


----------



## cda (Apr 12, 2013)

Hay

Some are down to $ 10 on iPhone and iPad

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/fire-links/10999-nfpa-iphone-ipad-app.html#post102179


----------



## fireguy (Apr 12, 2013)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> NFPA stands for; no free publication at any time


Are ICC code books  free?


----------



## rleibowitz (Apr 12, 2013)

Don't make me Laugh!


----------



## cda (Apr 12, 2013)

fireguy said:
			
		

> Are ICC code books  free?


No but online

International

Can't beat that mule


----------



## steveray (Apr 12, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> No but onlineInternational
> 
> Can't beat that mule


And you can cut and paste in to plan review and inspection results.....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 12, 2013)

Micro soft has a snipping tool you can use to cut and paste NFPA online codes. It is limited in the size it works well for plan review comments


----------

